# Which filter stays quiet?



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The 55 gallon tank in my parent's bedroom is getting noisy again. I keep putting my newest power filters on that tank, but they eventually get loud. What filter would stay quiet for the next 10 years?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have never found one that remains quiet longer than a year or so grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

given recent experience i have seen one in action and my friend has had it for about 3 years and he had a horrible time sleeping with the sound of an aqua clear back in the day but the "Tetra Whisper in tank" filter is extremely quiet and he has never had a problem.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

A canister?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a Rena XP3 on my 55g in my room and it has been quiet for over a year.  If the power goes out and it starts back up, its loud, but other than that I have no complaints.


If you want a HOB, my Aquaclears have been pretty quiet.....but when the water level gets low, you have the splashing noise (like all HOBs).


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Rena XP2 and it's been quiet for over 3years now.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I recommend any eheim canister filter. I have never had a problem.


----------



## LAXPatrick (Jan 13, 2009)

I went canister for noise reasons, got an XP2. I do conference calls all day from my home office, so the HOB Top Fin 60 was an instant no-go. I've very happy with the XP2, I can't tell anything's running noise-wise.


----------



## Shugo (Feb 16, 2009)

the whisper filters are awesome, if you can find one big enough...


----------

